
NASA, Google unveil a quantum computing leap - e28eta
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3013102/high-performance-computing/nasa-google-unveil-a-quantum-computing-leap.html
======
kenbellows
I'm hopeful, but:

> The Google research paper hasn't been peer reviewed, so scientists have yet
> weigh in on the latest results.

So I'll maintain skepticism for a little while.

Another note:

> it comes with some caveats -- not the least of which is that the computer
> was engineered for the specific optimization task it was tested with.

I'm fine with this. While a general purpose quantum computer would be
preferable, there is a high enough volume of optimization problems to make
special purpose machines incredibly valuable.

